# What vegetables fresh or otherwise can be eaten on FODMAPS



## Ebinki (Feb 14, 2012)

I keep finding contradictions as to what can or can not be eaten. I am struggling right now after going in extremes of Diarrhea and constipation. I MISS veggies so much. But potato carrots and beets even seem to tear me up. What is a SAFE?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

This is what I'm eating for vegetables: Bok choy Pumpkin Carrots (sparingly) Turnip Raab Sweet Potato Corn Parsnip Eggplant Winter Squashes Green beans	(may not for everybody) Ginger Lettuce (sparingly) Tapioca Tomato (not paste) Cucumber Taro ? Kohlrabi Capsicum Bamboo shoot Water chestnut Watercress Radish Fennel (?)


----------

